# what the ****  is the diff between marines and infantry?



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Sean Stepan" <sean1994@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Fri, 24 Mar 2000 16:05:58 PST*
just a question of curiousity...whats the difference between marines and 
infantry? do they not serve the same purpose? i know canada doesnt have 
marines, but britain and the US do...so what the ****  is the diff? thanks
sean
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Bruce Williams" <Williabr@uregina.ca>* on *Fri, 24 Mar 2000 18:53:11 -0600*
By definition Merriam Webster‘s Collegiate Dictionary a marine is one of a
class of soldiers serving on shipboard or in close association with a naval
force. They had their start as soldiers on ships who would be aloft shooting
at opposing ships officers in close combat and as troops landed from ships.
Infantry are foot soldiers. So you can have marine infantry or any other
trade.
I can remember as a joke creating the NATO map symbol for an animal borne
mule marine parachute division. Got a few puzzled looks when I stuck that
on the map overlay although it is theoretically possible.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *ghallman <ghallman@mailserv.nbnet.nb.ca>* on *Fri, 24 Mar 2000 21:02:47 -0400*
As far as my understanding goes Marine is a term used to describe a naval
based land combat unit.  Since the US Marines contain fighter pilots and
clerks its not really right to all group them in as naval infantry.  As far
as the Royal Marine Commandos go, I‘m almost sure that all Royal Marines
are trained as infantryman before they chose a military occupation.  Most
Marines will go into one of the Commando units while some will become
members of a support unit and will recieve further trainning after their
commando course.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Ian Edwards <iedwards@home.com>* on *Fri, 24 Mar 2000 18:24:28 -0800*
T.F. Mills is a natural to jump in on this, but in case he is busy:
The Royal Marines had for many decades components of Artillery, and
resembled the USMC in every way and one could just as easily argue that
the USMC resembled the RM. There was also a Royal Marine Light Infantry
regimentand everything else. To make other postings quite clear, the
Marines both nations, all nations are not just Infantry. Infantry
cannot/does not fight by itself at least not for very long without the
other combat arms and services.
As I posted a couple of years ago: the USMC and the RM once fought
against each other, just before the Brits burned the White House down
it wasn‘t "white" before the burning. A matter of opinion who won the
skirmish, evidence seems to support the Brits.
The RM and the USMC once fought together. At the Chosin Reservoir in
Korea. Both groups got their asses whipped by the Reds.
ghallman wrote:
> 
> As far as my understanding goes Marine is a term used to describe a naval
> based land combat unit.  Since the US Marines contain fighter pilots and
> clerks its not really right to all group them in as naval infantry.  As far
> as the Royal Marine Commandos go, I‘m almost sure that all Royal Marines
> are trained as infantryman before they chose a military occupation.  Most
> Marines will go into one of the Commando units while some will become
> members of a support unit and will recieve further trainning after their
> commando course.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Gunner <randr1@home.com>* on *Fri, 24 Mar 2000 18:43:40 -0700*
If you think in terms of the role of each of the components it may
clarify the difference.  The role of the US Army‘s is one of being able
to conduct sustained combat 
operations for an indefinite period.  Therefore, you will find your
traditional forces within the Army ie Main Battle Tanks, Attack
Aviation, rocket artillery, Bradley IFV, etc.  Therefore, the US Army‘s
infantry holds a traditional role of "to close with and destroy the
enemy".
The marines on the other hand has a specialized role of a "strike
capability" or their capability in conjunction with the US Navy of
establishing and securing beachheads in order to allow the US Army to
deploy.  The Marines are eqpt lighter then the Army as they are more
mobile and do not have to conduct "sustained drive" toward an enemies
centre of gravity ie their will to fight.  They will have lighter
tanks they use to use M60s...not sure now, wheeled amphibious APCs,
etc.  In a general way, a marine soldier is simply an Infantry soldier
trained to conduct operations along coastlines and eqpt for short, sharp
penetrations into the enemies territory.
Hope it helps.  I have know doubt I may have offended the marines by
comparing them to the Infantry!
Cheers!   
ghallman wrote:
> 
> As far as my understanding goes Marine is a term used to describe a naval
> based land combat unit.  Since the US Marines contain fighter pilots and
> clerks its not really right to all group them in as naval infantry.  As far
> as the Royal Marine Commandos go, I‘m almost sure that all Royal Marines
> are trained as infantryman before they chose a military occupation.  Most
> Marines will go into one of the Commando units while some will become
> members of a support unit and will recieve further trainning after their
> commando course.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave newcombe" <davebo@seaside.net>* on *Fri, 24 Mar 2000 17:44:03 -0800*
There are also Marine Units in Korea, Holland, France, Russia.  They were
also used to give the Navies a security branch at sea to keep the seamen at
their guns, and to project Naval power, land assault, beyond the
capabilities of ship‘s landing parties.  It was supposed to be a marine
sharpshooter, that felled Nelson at Trafalger.
----- Original Message -----
From: "Ian Edwards" 
To: 
Sent: Friday, March 24, 2000 6:24 PM
Subject: Re: what the ****  is the diff between marines and infantry?
> T.F. Mills is a natural to jump in on this, but in case he is busy:
> The Royal Marines had for many decades components of Artillery, and
> resembled the USMC in every way and one could just as easily argue that
> the USMC resembled the RM. There was also a Royal Marine Light Infantry
> regimentand everything else. To make other postings quite clear, the
> Marines both nations, all nations are not just Infantry. Infantry
> cannot/does not fight by itself at least not for very long without the
> other combat arms and services.
>
> As I posted a couple of years ago: the USMC and the RM once fought
> against each other, just before the Brits burned the White House down
> it wasn‘t "white" before the burning. A matter of opinion who won the
> skirmish, evidence seems to support the Brits.
>
> The RM and the USMC once fought together. At the Chosin Reservoir in
> Korea. Both groups got their asses whipped by the Reds.
>
> ghallman wrote:
> >
> > As far as my understanding goes Marine is a term used to describe a
naval
> > based land combat unit.  Since the US Marines contain fighter pilots and
> > clerks its not really right to all group them in as naval infantry.  As
far
> > as the Royal Marine Commandos go, I‘m almost sure that all Royal Marines
> > are trained as infantryman before they chose a military occupation.
Most
> > Marines will go into one of the Commando units while some will become
> > members of a support unit and will recieve further trainning after their
> > commando course.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

